# Gran Fondo NY



## greg12666

Weather looks good so for Sunday !!!!


----------



## NYC_CAAD

*Chance of rain:* 0%


*SUNNY:* 73°F

*Wind:* SE at 6 mph 

*Humidity:* 49%

*UV Index: 8* - Very High (Don't forget the sunglasses)

*Sunrise*: 5:34 am 







Night
Partly Cloudy

57°Low

Partly Cloudy


*NIGHT!*

Chance of rain:
10%

Wind:
S at 3 mph 

Humidity:
61%

UV Index:
0 - Low

Sunset:
8:11 pm 

Moonrise:
5:54 am 

Moonset:
8:08 pm

Daily Weather Forecast for 10027 - weather.com


----------



## RkFast

Nice way to jinx it, *******.


----------



## looigi

*A few questions about navigating Manhattan from out-of-towners*

Hey, My wife and I will be riding the GF and are coming in from out of town. We're staying near 52nd and 7th Ave and plan to ride our bikes to the start at the GWB...about 8 miles. There's info and a map on how to get from the H.R.Greenway to the entrance of the lower level of the GWB in the Riders' Guide. Looks like the best way to get to the Greenway from were we're staying is up Broadway then west on 72nd to the Greenway. Does that sound about right? Is that better than staying on surface streets?

Also, is it reasonable to ride Central Park Sat morning? Any tips or pointers?


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

looigi said:


> Hey, My wife and I will be riding the GF and are coming in from out of town. We're staying near 52nd and 7th Ave and plan to ride our bikes to the start at the GWB...about 8 miles. There's info and a map on how to get from the H.R.Greenway to the entrance of the lower level of the GWB in the Riders' Guide. Looks like the best way to get to the Greenway from were we're staying is up Broadway then west on 72nd to the Greenway. Does that sound about right? Is that better than staying on surface streets?
> 
> Also, is it reasonable to ride Central Park Sat morning? Any tips or pointers?


Ride the Westside highway path North to Riverside Drive to GW lower level. Very Safe. 

Central park is a nice 6 mile loop. Get there early, to avoid runners. 

Good weekend to be in NYC. Have fun. See you at the Fondo.


----------



## looigi

BeepBeepZipTang said:


> Ride the Westside highway path North to Riverside Drive to GW lower level. Very Safe.


Is that the paths along the river, the "Hudson River Greenway" shown below? Thanks for the tips. Definitely looking forward to visiting the city and the ride. It's been a while since I spent any time in the city.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

Looigi, thats right, also known as the westside highway. Nice, weathers gonna be great. Enjoy.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Stick on River Side Drive all the way up north to the GWB. Spectacular views between 152nd and 155th Streets. You will see the River, NJ, GWB and Trinity Cemetary on the east, Streets. Coast down to 165th, where you will see a traffic light. Keep going pass the light heading on the GWB. The link below will give you more directions on the GWB

Gran Fondo New York 2012





looigi said:


> Is that the paths along the river, the "Hudson River Greenway" shown below? Thanks for the tips. Definitely looking forward to visiting the city and the ride. It's been a while since I spent any time in the city.


----------



## looigi

Thanks guys! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sloburu

Yes I'm excited for this Sunday. I'm also riding up the west side highway from the bklyn bridge. we should have a rbr meet before the start. Looks like perfect weather!


----------



## trener1

*Getting to Greenway*

You can also catch the greenway at 59th street, so this way you avoid riding with traffic until 72nd street, Basically from your hotel just ride up 2 blocks to 59th, and then just shoot all the way down 59th and you will hit it. either way will work but I just wanted to point out another option.


----------



## pagong

Is the route towards the finish line from GWB open to other riders? I'm thinking of checking out the festivities and will be riding my bike.


----------



## artie159

I am parking at the finish and riding to the bridge. I am really looking forward to this.
Safe ride everyone.

Artie


----------



## artie159

Ride reports people !

I had a great time, quick recovery to those who crashed out today.


----------



## looigi

Been there, done that, got the jersey. It was a great route and the weather was perfect. The route was pretty challenging too. Standing around on The Bridge for and hour and half got a bit old and cold though, but it didn't take long to warm up once we got underway. Police were very accommodating holding traffic at intersections and letting riders sail through. Aid stops were a zoo with very long lines to refill water bottles. Not well though out compared to other big events I've ridden: e.g. rig up a horizontal pipe ~12' long with a half dozen spigots on each side. 

We stayed in a mid-town hotel and reconnoitered the 8 mile ride to The Bridge the day before. Crazy traffic on the surface streets and West Side Highway bike path. It was way quieter at 5:00 AM Sun morning. Took the ferry back after the ride and that work out well too. 

Thanks again to those above who helped out with pointers about negotiating the Big Apple by bike.


----------



## torch511

Did it, got the Jersey... 

Not an easy route, weather was great. Bear Mountain was a blast both ways. The rest stops need a little work getting people in & out and back on the road.

In all seriousness, looks like a chunk of plaque caused another blockage near the old ticker and I will probably need some form of cardiac surgery (again). Had chest pain the last 15 miles. Still managed to finish though was carted off the finish line by ambulance.


----------



## Banks246

torch511 said:


> Did it, got the Jersey...
> 
> Not an easy route, weather was great. Bear Mountain was a blast both ways. The rest stops need a little work getting people in & out and back on the road.
> 
> In all seriousness, looks like a chunk of plaque caused another blockage near the old ticker and I will probably need some form of cardiac surgery (again). Had chest pain the last 15 miles. Still managed to finish though was carted off the finish line by ambulance.


Ouch! Hope you are feeling ok. 

[Damn...that must be one nice jersey to go thru that!!!]


----------



## BeerCan

I did it. Was my first road century and I had a great time. I really need to improve my climbing skills, but that is hard to do in FL. I agree that the sag stops were a mess, luckily I carried all the food I needed and was able to get water pretty quickly. Weather was great.


----------



## torch511

Not sure if the Jersey is that nice, but it's pretty cool. The RunDMC lyrics on the inside of the collar are the kicker.

I should be just fine - very minor. Might get away with not losing any time off the bike. Still planning on a century ride in a little over 2 weeks. Had a quad bypass 3 years ago. I was in really bad shape then and there will always be a risk of things like this happening but the benefit of exercise is worth it.

Weather was great for the ride and the views are awesome especially from the hilltops. I plan on doing GFNY again in a couple years once the event matures a little and they get the rest stops working a little better.


----------



## looigi

Cool GFNY video...

http://vimeo.com/42703578


----------



## BeerCan

looigi said:


> Cool GFNY video...
> 
> Sportograf Personal Video @ Gran Fondo New York 2012 on Vimeo


Cool. I am in that video LOL 2:58 on the Lynskey


----------



## Corsaire

The last 5 miles or so, soon after passing the Palisades park entrance over taking the big downhill, was treacherous with traffic, dangerous. Gran Fondo organizers need to rethink a better place to end the race, last year's was not any better.


----------



## looigi

Corsaire said:


> The last 5 miles or so, soon after passing the Palisades park entrance over taking the big downhill, was treacherous with traffic, dangerous. Gran Fondo organizers need to rethink a better place to end the race, last year's was not any better.


Not in my opinion. Sure there was plenty of traffic, but no different than riding in other busy areas. I spent Saturday riding around parts of Manhattan on the surface streets. Weehawken was tame by comparison.


----------



## artie159

I was not bothered at all by the traffic at the end, but where I ride there is a lot of traffic so it was not that bad for me.

I am so happy I did this, last year at this time my wife was under Hospice care dying of cancer. This year she was on my shoulder the entire time , laughing at me. It was great to be able to get out and do something I really enjoy with a nice bunch of people.
I am signed up for next year, my training starts again on Monday and next year , on the hills I will hear my wife laughing at me again.

It was a great day.


----------



## gpcyclist25

artie159 said:


> I was not bothered at all by the traffic at the end, but where I ride there is a lot of traffic so it was not that bad for me.
> 
> I am so happy I did this, last year at this time my wife was under Hospice care dying of cancer. This year she was on my shoulder the entire time , laughing at me. It was great to be able to get out and do something I really enjoy with a nice bunch of people.
> I am signed up for next year, my training starts again on Monday and next year , on the hills I will hear my wife laughing at me again.
> 
> It was a great day.


I'm really glad you enjoyed it; I ride those roads occasionally but have never done the GFNY, but I suspect I'll succumb eventually.

I'm happy you found solace in riding, and riding in this event. I think that in riding, and especially riding tough stuff, that we find in ourselves our best self, and we have those moments when you feel like the machine that is our body is working exactly as it should, these moments of zen that the people who scream at us from cars and otherwise antagonize us can never understand. That this for us is peace, and that it gives us back exactly what it demands from us. And that is no small thing.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

guys, how were the hills? I noticed on the video some looked like they were struggling a bit...

How many hills do you think you navigated? how steep and what do you think was the estimated length of the longest hill? 

I'm trying to get a feel for maybe doing it next year...

I just completed the Montauk Century and they had plenty of hills and we fought wind most of the time... but they never really advertised it was an event geared towards professionals or true athletes..

the GFNY mentions athletes from around the world... sounds intimidating...


----------



## AlanE

gpcyclist25 said:


> . . I think that in riding, and especially riding tough stuff, that we find in ourselves our best self, and we have those moments when you feel like the machine that is our body is working exactly as it should, these moments of zen that the people who scream at us from cars and otherwise antagonize us can never understand. That this for us is peace, and that it gives us back exactly what it demands from us. And that is no small thing.


Dude, that is beautiful. Well said.


----------



## BeerCan

drodrigueznyc said:


> guys, how were the hills? I noticed on the video some looked like they were struggling a bit...
> 
> How many hills do you think you navigated? how steep and what do you think was the estimated length of the longest hill?
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for maybe doing it next year...
> 
> I just completed the Montauk Century and they had plenty of hills and we fought wind most of the time... but they never really advertised it was an event geared towards professionals or true athletes..
> 
> the GFNY mentions athletes from around the world... sounds intimidating...


The hills for me were pretty tough, but I live in FL so it was hard to train for them. I only had to come off and walk on the first timed climb, and that was because it kinda took me by surprise. After I knew what to expect I made all the climbs, although I was a bit slow. I would say that the bear mtn climb was the longest at around 4 miles. It was the longest but certainly not the steepest, IMO that was the last climb (ugh). Also all the harder climbs are kind of concentrated in the middle of the ride. Once you get them done, the ride gets a little easier towards the finish.

I would think that if you are in reasonable biking shape this is a doable ride. The course was certainly not filled with top level athletes. Everyone, for the most part, seemed to be enjoying the overall experience. I liked it so much I plan on doing it next year.


----------



## greg12666

Gran Fondo NJ Next !!!!


----------



## artie159

greg12666 said:


> Gran Fondo NJ Next !!!!



Talk about catching the Fondo bug. I am actually going to ride the New Jersey Gran Fondo.


----------



## vipergts

drodrigueznyc said:


> guys, how were the hills? I noticed on the video some looked like they were struggling a bit...
> 
> How many hills do you think you navigated? how steep and what do you think was the estimated length of the longest hill?
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for maybe doing it next year...
> 
> I just completed the Montauk Century and they had plenty of hills and we fought wind most of the time... but they never really advertised it was an event geared towards professionals or true athletes..
> 
> the GFNY mentions athletes from around the world... sounds intimidating...


I did it and had trained with the training groups since November. The climbs are very challenging but with everything if your practice you can complete it all. The course was very well thought out and isn't just a ride to bear mountain. Having athletes from around the world just adds to the event but I never felt intimidated because you make the it what you want: racing for best overall the the timing is only on the climbs, or how about the his/her competition, or the fastest on a pinarello on the andrea pinarello climb, or just for yourself. Plenty of different ways to ride the event.


----------



## BeerCan

greg12666 said:


> Gran Fondo NJ Next !!!!


ORAMM for me. Then Fools Gold (both MTB races) After that I signed up for Gran Fondo Miami (the giro d'Italia one). I kinda of caught the Fondo bug myself and see many more in my future.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

4 mile hike up bear mtn?? ouch... don't think i'm in that type of shape...

46, 5'8" and 190lbs... i'll need to train all year for that one...

just completed the Montauk century, my first ever, and it was really tough..

plenty of hills and against wind but nothing like the 4mile hike you described...

seems like Montauk is a walk in the park compared to GFNY...

you guys rock!


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang

This was a wonderful ride......the Beginning was a n all out hammer fest. The timed climbs were hard but manageable...I never looked up and before I knew it, I was there. 
Met some nice people from Italy and New Mexico , whom got some powerful legs. 

It was fun fun, not easy by any sorts (for me) it humbles even the most fit.

I took advantage of the low price for next year and signed up again.

See you guys next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## gpcyclist25

drodrigueznyc said:


> 4 mile hike up bear mtn?? ouch... don't think i'm in that type of shape...
> 
> 46, 5'8" and 190lbs... i'll need to train all year for that one...
> 
> just completed the Montauk century, my first ever, and it was really tough..
> 
> plenty of hills and against wind but nothing like the 4mile hike you described...
> 
> seems like Montauk is a walk in the park compared to GFNY...
> 
> you guys rock!


Honestly, the Montauk Century is very very flat - I've seen the GPS files for the previous ones, and have ridden Montauk Highway from the Hamptons to Montauk and back, and its a remarkably flat course. The GFNY is not, and for the most part, most century rides in Jersey or NY state will not be either.

I was in your position this time last year - rode a relatively flat century in July to prepare for some other centuries and the GFNJ. You can read the training books, but the upshot is that you need to prep for distance almost separately from prepping for hill climbing. That is, you can ride to get your endurance up, but you'll also need to devote separate workouts to doing LT intervals, preferably on hills. Depending on where you live, that might realistically require you to drive the bike someplace else and ride there. Otherwise, some other centuries that advertise meaningful climbing will be like a punch in the face. Put it this way, you want to think about these things in terms of gross elevation change per miles. 60 ft/mile will be a workout, 80 ft/mile will be difficult, and 100 ft/mile is generally the demarcation line for seriously challenging.


----------



## stoked

I will be heading up to Bear Mtn this weekend with a buddy via Harriman Park-> 7 Lakes. Serious riders can PM me if you want to join. I guarantee that "hills" will be challenging


----------



## Vibe

I try to do some training rides on the alpine hill but it's a ways away from me. It's a great hill though if you want to train for hill climbing. 1.2 miles at 425 ft.


----------



## torch511

I don't remember much of the last 5 miles - but 2 events I do remember quite clearly were almost being flattened by a bus that seemed not to care that there were a bunch of cyclists in the road, and almost getting hit by an Audi that was pulling over to pick up a prostitute.

I would not mind if they rethought the finish a little bit.

I thought Bear Mountain was a great climb. I really enjoyed it. It's not super tough but the length will tire out the legs. By comparison, any of the 3 main climbs during the Mt. Washington Century (not the auto road hill climb) make it looks fairly tame. The 14 mile climb up through Crawford Notch is probably the worst that I have done.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

gpcyclist25 said:


> Honestly, the Montauk Century is very very flat - I've seen the GPS files for the previous ones, and have ridden Montauk Highway from the Hamptons to Montauk and back, and its a remarkably flat course. The GFNY is not, and for the most part, most century rides in Jersey or NY state will not be either.
> 
> I was in your position this time last year - rode a relatively flat century in July to prepare for some other centuries and the GFNJ. You can read the training books, but the upshot is that you need to prep for distance almost separately from prepping for hill climbing. That is, you can ride to get your endurance up, but you'll also need to devote separate workouts to doing LT intervals, preferably on hills. Depending on where you live, that might realistically require you to drive the bike someplace else and ride there. Otherwise, some other centuries that advertise meaningful climbing will be like a punch in the face. Put it this way, you want to think about these things in terms of gross elevation change per miles. 60 ft/mile will be a workout, 80 ft/mile will be difficult, and 100 ft/mile is generally the demarcation line for seriously challenging.


i wish that were true.. but this century was changed for 2012... they wanted to make ti more challenging and interesting... this year was the first time they mapped out a different route that stated and ended in the hampton bays... we had plenty of hills and everyone noticed and agreed it was difficult even the verterans who did these centuries in the past..

but i understand what you're saying.... it is still nothing compared to the GFNY... especially bear mtn... i know that park well... used to ride up there all of the time on my motorcycle... i can't imagine doing anything like that on my road bike...

and you're right... i'll need to train specifically for hill climbing... not sure if have what it takes but i'll train anyway.... we'll see next year...


----------



## RkFast

gpcyclist25 said:


> I'm really glad you enjoyed it; I ride those roads occasionally but have never done the GFNY, but I suspect I'll succumb eventually.
> 
> I'm happy you found solace in riding, and riding in this event. I think that in riding, and especially riding tough stuff, that we find in ourselves our best self, and we have those moments when you feel like the machine that is our body is working exactly as it should, these moments of zen that the people who scream at us from cars and otherwise antagonize us can never understand. That this for us is peace, and that it gives us back exactly what it demands from us. And that is no small thing.


Yeah, were those feelings supposed to happen before or after my kidneys felt like they were failing on the fourth timed climb? LOL. That ride was tough. It being the first hot day of the year didnt help, either. 

I enjoyed the event a lot.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

you guys are animals!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stoked

I did my 4th free fondo for the year today. Hopefully more to come. It was great riding up by 7 Lakes where a section of the road was closed to cars. 

JC->7Lakes->Bear-> JC by stoked76 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## artie159

Started training for next years ride. So point in waiting till the last minute.

I will definately be training for the hills.


----------

